# Update: Billet Engine Mounts Now Available in Street Density & 034 Diverter Valves Are Back in Stock!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the our popular Billet Aluminum Motorsport Engine Mount Pair is now available in Street Density! :thumbup:

*Motor Mount Pair, Motorsport, B5, B6, B7, and C5 Audi Models*



   

034Motorsport's Motorsport Engine Mounts are the new standard in track performance. Our mounts are engineered with racing in mind, and manufactured from billet aluminum and high-durometer rubber for the ultimate in performance and durability.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. Motorsport Engine Mounts are now available in both Street Density and Track Density!

*Click Here to Learn More!*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Diverter Valves are finally back in stock in both Black Anodized and Polished Aluminum finishes. Don't wait until your factory plastic DV fails to upgrade to our boost-friendly spring and piston design! :wave:

*034Motorsport Billet Diverter (Bypass) Valve Upgrade for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, 2.2T, 2.7T, 4.2T*



  

This high-quality, performance engineered diverter valve is designed to replace the factory plastic diverter valve, which is a common source of boost leaks. Unlike the OEM valves, which use a fragile rubber diaphragm that is prone to failure, the 034Motorsport Diverter Valve features a high-performance spring and piston design. This means that the valve lasts much longer, and is capable of handling increased boost pressure.

The 034Motorsport Bypass Valve is fully serviceable and rebuildable.

*Click Here to Learn More!*​
You can view the entire 034Motorsport B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI Product Catalog by clicking *here*.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty more of these on the shelf and ready to ship! 

Who wants to say goodbye to drivetrain slop and/or annoying boost leaks? :laugh:


----------

